# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական դուետ. Ամաչել 24 ժամում

## ivy

Հերթական զույգը գրանցվեց. սկսում ենք:

Անհրաժեշտ է գրել արձակ ստեղծագործություն, որի գործողությունները կատարվում են *մի օրվա ընթացքում*, իսկ պատմության հիմքում *ամոթի զգացմունք*ն է: 
Մնացածը մնում է հեղինակների երևակայությանը: Ժանրային, ծավալային և այլ սահմանափակումներ չկան: 

Մրցում են միայն երկուսը, բայց ցանկության դեպքում ուրիշներն էլ կարող են ուղարկել իրենց աշխատանքները, որոնք կներկայացվեն մրցույթից դուրս:
Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է:

Վերջնաժամկետը՝ մինչև տարեվերջ, բայց աշխատեք վերջին օրվան չթողնել, որովհետև դեկտեմբերի 31-ին հաստատ ուրիշ բաներով եք զբաղված լինելու: 
Մրցույթը կսկսվի հունվարի 2-ին, երբ բոլորն արդեն քիչ թե շատ օյաղացած կլինեն  :Smile: 

Էս պահին նորից կա մեկը, ով գրանցվել է ու սպասում է իր մրցակցին: Տեսնես ո՞վ է լինելու նրա հետ մրցողը  :Wink:  
Գրանցումները՝ նամակով:

----------

Enna Adoly (04.01.2017), GriFFin (23.12.2016), LisBeth (22.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (22.12.2016), Smokie (22.12.2016), Աթեիստ (22.12.2016), Հայկօ (22.12.2016), Նիկեա (24.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Շոկոլադ*

Մաթեմի դասատուն արդեն «ներկա-բացակա» էր անում, երբ Տաթևը շնչակտուր դասարան մտավ։
- Կարելի՞ է։
- Նստիր, մյուս անգամ չուշանաս,- ասաց մաթեմի դասատուն՝ առանց հայացքը մատյանից կտրելու։
Բոլորի անունները կարդալուց հետո հայացքը բարձրացրեց մատյանից ու նայեց դասարանին՝ փորձելով աշակերտներից մեկին ընտրել գրատախտակին մոտենալու համար։ Գերազանցիկ Աննան միանգամից ձեռք բարձրացրեց ու սկսեց տեղում ջղաձգվել, որ իրեն նկատի, մինչ դասատուի հայացքը կարծես չէր էլ հասնում առաջին շարք։
- Տաթև, դու։ Էջ 25, վարժություն 12։
- Տաթևը որոշակի անվստահությամբ, բայց առանց դիմադրելու տեղից վեր կացավ ու մի երկու քայլ արեց դեպի գրատախտակը։ Հետո նորից հետ եկավ, սկսեց պայուսակը փորփրել։ Ի վերջո, հուսահատված գլուխը բարձրացրեց ու ասաց.
- Տիկին Մինասյան, գիրքս մոռացել եմ։
- Այ քեզ բան։ Ուշացած գալիս ես, գիրքդ էլ չես բերում։ «5»-ի աշակերտը նման բան կանի՞։ Վերցրու, իմով գրի,- ու գիրքը պարզեց Տաթևին, մինչ վերջինս նույն անվստահ քայլվածքով մոտեցավ դասատուին, վերցրեց գիրքն ու առաջացավ դեպի գրատախտակը։

«Վարժ. 12»,- գրվեց գրատախտակի ձախ անկյունում։ Տաթևն անձայն արտագրեց վարժությունն ու սկսեց լուծել։ Դասարանում քար լռություն էր։ Միայն կավիճի կտկտոցն էր լսվում։ Տաթևը սովոր էր վարժությունները լուռ լուծել ու նստել։ Հետո դասատուն արագ վրայով անցնում էր, բացատրում դժվար մասերը, Տաթևին «5» նշանակում։

Այս անգամ էլ ամեն ինչ նույն ընթացքը կունենար, եթե Տաթևը երկու տող գրելուց հետո երրորդի կեսերից կանգ չառներ ու ամբողջ գրածը չջնջեր։
- Ի՞նչ պատահեց,- հարցրեց դասատուն։
- Սխալ էի գրել, նորից եմ փորձում։
Տաթևը նորից գործի անցավ, բայց այս անգամ դասատուն ուշադիր հետևում էր նրա ամեն մի քայլին։
- Ինչե՞ր ես գրում։ Չես կարողանում լուծել։ Դասին էսպե՞ս են պատրաստվում… Նստիր, «երկու»։
Այդ պահին Աննան նորից ձեռք բարձրացրեց։ Այս անգամ դասատուն նկատեց նրան։
- Ասա, Աննա։
- Տաթևի շալվարին ինչ-որ բան է քսվել։
Տաթևը, որ կավիճն արդեն դրել էր գրատախտակին ու մոտենում էր իր նստարանին, աջ ու ձախ ուսումնասիրեց շալվարը։
- Ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում։
- Հետևում,- ասաց Աննան,- շագանակագույն։
Հանկարծ Տաթևը կարմրեց, շուրջը նայեց՝ փորձելով հասկանալ, թե արդյոք մյուսները նկատել են։
- Երևի շոկոլադի վրա եմ նստել,- ասաց։
Իսկ երբ մոտեցավ նստատեղին, պայուսակից անձեռոցիկ հանեց, մաքրեց աթոռը, հետո նոր նստեց։ Մինչ դասատուն կկողմնորոշվեր, թե ում հաջորդը կանչի գրատախտակի մոտ, Տաթևը ձեռք բարձրացրեց։
Ընկեր Մինասյան, կարելի՞ է գնալ դուրս։
- Հիմա էլ դու՞րս։ Լավ, գնա։
Տաթևը վերցրեց պայուսակն ու անմիջապես դուրս թռավ։

Դասամիջոցին աղջիկները հավաքվել էին դասարանի մի անկյունում։
- Հասկացա՞ք, թե ինչ էր էղել Տաթոյին։
- Հա, ոնց չէ։ Ոնց որ տղերքն էլ էին ջոկել։ Արսենը քթի տակ ծիծաղում էր։ Մա՞րդ էլ էդքան անուշադիր լինի։
Այդ պահին դասատուն Տաթևի հետ էր խոսում։ Աղջիկների ականջին հասավ.
- Ուշանում էի… չհասցրի… էդպես ստացվեց։
- Էդ օրերին յուբկա հագիր,- խորհուրդ տվեց դասատուն։

----------

Chuk (07.01.2017), John (04.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Sambitbaba (04.01.2017), Աթեիստ (04.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2017), Նիկեա (04.01.2017), Վոլտերա (05.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Դեկադանս*

Անկրկնելի, հարուստ բույր, թանձր ու թարմացնող համ, ասվում է սուրճի գովազդում։ Պորտիս կողքի ծակոտիների մեջ գտնում եմ մի ազատ տեղ ու կոֆեինը տալիս ենթամաշկ։ Հաջորդը ցավազրկողն է։ Մերկացրած հետույքիս նշան եմ բռնում՝ վերին քառոդի մեջ, դուռը ոտքով բացելով հանդերձարան է մտնում Դիանա Ադամովնան։
- Տուր ես դնեմ, - ասում է։
- Դու գիտե՞ս ոնց են դա անում։
- Հա, մի ժամանակ բժշկական կուրսերի էի հաճախում։ Թեթև ձեռք ունեմ։
- Լավ, - ներարկիչը մեկնում եմ նրան։
Ասեղը հանում է ներարկիչի վրայից, դնում մատների արանքը։
- Այսօր մի քիչ հիվանդ եմ։ Տեսքս լավը չի, վաղը կատվի աչքեր կնկարեմ, – թեթևակի ապտակից ցնցվում եմ, - քսված շատ լավն եմ, որ տեսնես, կխենթանաս, - գովազդին համահունչ ասում է նա։
- Ոնց կասես։
Դիանա Ադամովնա, Ադամից ծնվեց նա ու մենք բոլորս, ըստ ամենապոպուլյար գեղարվեստական գրականության։
- Վերջացրի՞ր, - ձեռքս կտրուկ անցկացնում եմ ներարկիչի վրայով հենց այն պահին, երբ ամրացնում է ասեղից։
Ներակիչը ասեղախառ դուրս է թռնում, օդում մի քանի պտույտ կատարում ու խրվում ուղիղ Դիանայի բիցեպսի մեջ։ Դռան մոտ քարացած մեկը, «ամենակապույտ սառույցի» աչքերը չռած մեզ է նայում։
- Ո՞վ ես։
Չսպասելով պատասխանի, Դիանայի թևին տատանվող ներարկիչը հանում եմ ու 4մլ-ը դատարկում ազդրիս մեջ։
- Վերջ, սիրելիս, մենք հիմա կապված ենք արյունով, - ասում է Դիանան։
2016 թվականի ստատիստիկայով վարակվելուս հնարավորությունը 1,5 տոկոսով բարձրացել է, անցած տարվա համեմատ։
- Ո՞վ էր այդ տղան, - քայլում եմ դեպի դուռը։
- Ի՞նչ տղա։ Չգիտեմ։ Կզանգե՞ս ինձ, - ձեռքս բռնում է։
- Ինչո՞ւ։
- Եսիմ, կզրուցենք։
- Ոչ։
Միջանցքի աթոռներից մեկին նստած է։ Մոտենում եմ, նստում կողքը։ Փոքրիկ սեղանին վրա այցեքարտեր են լցված ․«Դուք միայնա՞կ եք, հուսահա՞տ, ունե՞ք օգնության կարիք։ Զանգեք մեզ, շուրջօրյա անվճար հեռախոսահամարով»։
- Զանգե՞լ ես, - հարցնում եմ։
Չի պատասխանում։ Այցեքարտերը հավաքում, նետում եմ աղբը․
- Ուզո՞ւմ ես սեքսով զբաղվենք։
- Ձեռ ես առնո՞ւմ, - հայացքը իջացնում է ափերի մեջ ճմրթած այցեքարտին, վիզը ամբողջությամբ վառ կարմիր է ներկվում։
- Ոչ։
- Ի՞նչ, հենց հիմա՞։
- Կարող են քո տուն գնալ, տուն ունե՞ս։
- Գուցե… գուցե սկզբում մի տեղ գնա՞նք։
- Եթե դա քեզ պետք է։

Նա մերթ կաշկանդվում է, մերթ թուլացած հետ ընկնում սրճարանի բազմոցին, լռում, խոսում, սուրճի բաժակը դողացնելով մոտեցնում շուրթերին, հաջորդ պահին պատմում ինչ-որ ֆիրմայում հասած հաջողությունների մասին։
Մի կումով ավարտում եմ սուրճս։
- Ինչի՞դ է պետք այս ամենը։
Չի պատասխանում։ Անձեռոցիկի վրա գրում եմ համարս ու դուրս գալիս։ 


Կենդանիների մտքին տրված չի դուրս գալ ակնթարթի սահմաններից կամ գիտակցել, որ այն ինքնին կարող է ոչնչացնել զոհին ... կենդանին քանդում է, այլ ոչ թե ստեղծում ... կենդանու հաճույքները մնում են զգայական ընկալման մակարդակի, չեն բարձրանում գիտակցման... միալար հնչում է ձայնագրությունը։ Հոգին ու մարմինը ենթարկելու բարձրակարգ, առասպելական արվեստ։ Զգայական ընկալում, թե գիտակցում… կրկնում եմ։
Հաղորդագրության մեջ ասված է, որ նա ուզում էր ինձ համբուրի։
«Հասցեդ գրի» - պատասխանում եմ։

Պատերից կախվել են ճանկռոտած, քրքրված պաստառի կտորներ։ Ձախի վրա դրսից կողպվող դուռ է, ներկը տեղ-տեղ թափված։
Հրավիրում է ննջասենյակ։ Լափթոփը նվագարկում է Մոբիի ԼԱ-ն։ Պահարանի մեջ հնամաշ կանացի հագուստներ են, որոնց վրա դուռը չի փակվում։ Բյուրեղապակե սպասք դարակների մեջ, հաստ փոշու շերտով ծածկված։ Սեղանին արձանիկներ, արծաթյա փոքրիկ աթոռներ, թավշյա ծածկոցներով, էլի փոշոտ։
Նա հպվում է թիկունքիս, բարձրացնում ու հենում պահարանին, խորը շնչում պարանոցիս մոտ։ Նրա մարմնի ամեն մի մկան դողում է։ Գրկում է ինձ, դնում թախտին։ Ես ոտքերով փաթաթվում եմ կոնքերին ու ամեն շարժման հետ սեղմում։ Ամբողջ սենյակը վերածվում է լույսը չանդրադարձնող անվերջության։ Զգայական ընկալում, թե գիտակցում… լոնգ ամբիենթս։

- Դուռը փակե՞լ ես։
- Հա, ի՞նչ է պետք։
- Ոչինչ։
Հեռախոսը վերցնում սկսում եմ կարդալ։
- Ի՞նչ ես կարդում։
- Մեկը Էլիսընի գործերից ա թարգմանել։
- Ո՞վ է։
- Չեմ ճանաչում։
- Բա թարգմանո՞ղը։ Ընկե՞ր է, թե՞ ծանոթ։
- Ոչ։ Քնիր։
Մի ժամից ոտնաթաթերի վրա դուրս եմ գալիս միջանցք անձայն բացում եմ դուռը, որ դրսից է կողպվում։ Մանկական սենյակ է։ Գետնին թափված սակավաթիվ խաղալիքներ, երկաթյա անկողին, ճոճաթոռ, որի մեջ չորացած մումիա եմ սպասում հայտնաբերել։ Դատարկ է։ Երբ հետ եմ շրջվում, անկողնու վրա հյուծված ու գզգզված մազերով մի կին է նստած։ Ժանգոտած պահածոյի բանկայից առանց ծամելու կուլ է տալիս մսակտորներ, աչքերը ուժով թարթելով։ Երկնքի գույնի աչքերը, որ փոթորկից առաջ է լինում։ Գլուխը կախում է, ու պահածոյի մեջ քթի ծայրից թափանցիկ հեղուկ է կաթում։
- Կգա՞ս, - հարցնում է տղան դռան մոտից, առանց ինձ նայելու։
Խոհանոցային կահույքի ջարդված դռները մի կերպ հարմարացված են, որ չբացվեն։ Դանակը ձեռքին, հաց է կտրում։
- Կնախաճաշե՞ս։
- Ոչ։
- Կուզե՞ս խոսենք այս ամենի մասին, - վիզ ներկվում է ծանոթ գույնով։
- Ոչ։
Ձեռքը երկարում է իրանի կողքին, փայլեցնելով դանակը։ Կամաց բարձրացնում է հայցքն, անթափանց կապույտը կիսով չափ ծածկվել է հեղուկով․
- Մենք կհանդիպե՞նք։
Մոտենում եմ, ձեռքս դնում դանակին։
- Կհանդիպենք, եթե դու քեզ չսպանես։

Դիանան վերցնում է հինգերորդ զանգից։
- Քնած էի, - ասում է։
- Դու… դու կապրես ինձ հետ։
Շունչս պահում եմ, մեկ, երկու, երեք… արյունը բարձրանում է վերև… քսան։
- Կապրեմ։
- Լավ։
Զգայական ընկալում, թե գիտակցում…

----------

Chuk (07.01.2017), John (04.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Sambitbaba (04.01.2017), Աթեիստ (04.01.2017), Ծլնգ (06.01.2017), Նիկեա (04.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչ բազմաչարչար դուետ էր  :Smile: 

Մի կերպ գլուխ բերեցինք: Շնորհակալություն մասնակիցներից մեկին, ով ժամանակ չունենալով հանդերձ, այնուամենայնիվ կարողացավ ժամկետների մեջ տեղավորվել:
Ու շնորհակալություն նաև մյուս հեղինակին, ով նախապես գրանցված ու էդպես էլ աշխատանք չուղարկած մասնակցին արագ փոխարինել կարողացավ:

Հուսով եմ, էսքանից հետո գոնե ակտիվ քննարկումներ ու քվեարկություն կլինի. ահագին չարչարվել ենք, որ դուետը կայանա  :Smile: 

Քվեարկությունը երեք օր է տևելու:
Սկսեցինք:

----------

John (04.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.01.2017), Աթեիստ (04.01.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երկրորդում ամոթ կա՞ր։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambitbaba

Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մի տեսակ դադարել եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչն ինչոց է...

----------


## ivy

> Երկրորդում ամոթ կա՞ր։


Ինձ թվում է՝ կա, բայց ակնհայտ չի, այլ շերտերում թաքնված:




> Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մի տեսակ դադարել եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչն ինչոց է...


Ի՞նչը չես հասկանում, Սամ ջան, ասա, բացատրենք  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ի՞նչը չես հասկանում, Սամ ջան, ասա, բացատրենք


Նույնիսկ չեմ հասկանում, թե ի՞նչը չեմ հասկանում, Այվ ջան... :Sad: 

*"Շոկոլադի"* հաշվով չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու պետք է այսպիսի պատմություն գրել...

Իսկ *"Դեկադանսի"* հաշվով... ընդհանրապես բան չեմ հասկանում, օրինակ, ով՝ ով էր... Երկու անգամ, առաջին անգամ ուշադիր, երկրորդ անգամ՝ ավելի ուշադիր, - կարդացել եմ ու մեկ է, չեմ հասկանում... Սովորաբար, էսպես չեմ հասկանում Լիզի գործերը ու մեջս կասկած կա, որ սա էլ կարող է Լիզը գրած լինել... Որովհետև միայն նրա գործերի մեջ է ինձ մոտ ստեղծվում այնպիսի տպավորություն, որ գնդաձև կայծակը պատահաբար մտել է մի շինության մեջ ու ոչ մի կերպ ելք գտնել չի կարողանում... Այս գործի մեջ էլ, այդ ներքին հզոր էներգիան զգում եմ ու դա շատ լավ ու կարևոր բան է ստեղծագործելու համար, բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞, դռներն ու պատուհանները թողած, այդ էներգիան տանիքի վրա օդանցք է փնտրում դուրս պրծնելու համար... Ու չնայած չեմ հասկանում, բայց մեկ է, դուրս եկել է այս գործը հենց միջի այդ էներգիայի համար, ու կքվեարկեմ այս գործի օգտին: 

Քեզ էլ, Այվ ջան, անսահման շնորհակալություն ջանքերիդ համար: :Love:

----------


## Smokie

«Որքան էլ տարօրինակ ա», ես էլ չհասկացա:

Առաջինում չհասկացա, թե ի՞նչ էր Տաթևի շալվարին քսվել ու ինչու՞ դա դասարանցիների մոտ ծիծաղ առաջացրեց և ընդհանրապես այդ ի՞նչ օր էր: :Blush: 

Դե բնականաբար երկրորդը առավել ևս բարդ էր ինձ համար: Ծանր, խառըխըշտիկ, անհասկանալի, էրոտիկ գործ: :Dntknw:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> «Որքան էլ տարօրինակ ա», ես էլ չհասկացա:
> 
> Առաջինում չհասկացա, թե ի՞նչ էր Տաթևի շալվարին քսվել


Երևի դասատուի խորհուրդն անուշադրության ես մատնել, Սմոք ջան... :Blush:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.01.2017)

----------


## Smokie

> Երևի դասատուի խորհուրդն անուշադրության ես մատնել, Սմոք ջան...


Չէ Սամ ջան չեմ մատնել ու էլի չեմ հասկացել :Blush:

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ Սամ ջան չեմ մատնել ու էլի չեմ հասկացել


Տաթևի մոտ անսպասելի սկսվել էր դաշտանային արյունահոսություն։

----------

Smokie (05.01.2017), Աթեիստ (05.01.2017), Վոլտերա (05.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էլ կարծիքներ չկա՞ն։

----------


## Areg ak

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ երկրորդ պատմության ո՛չ վերնագիրն  հասկացա, ո՛չ էլ  պատմությունը  :Smile: 
Իսկ առաջինը կարդալիս Ամոթ զգացի դրա հմար էլ եդ մի պատմությանն  եմ  քվեարկել ։ Երկու հեղինակներին էլ շնորհակալություն   :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ թվում է՝ կա, բայց ակնհայտ չի, այլ շերտերում թաքնված:


Իմ համար շատ խորն էր թաքնված։
Համ ամոթը չտեսա, համ էլ, երևի արդեն հոգնած գլխով էի կարդում, կարդացածիցս բան չհասկացա, մենակ հիշում եմ, որ երկրոր անգամ չեմ ուզում կարդամ։

Լավ, քանի սկսել եմ գրել, ասեմ։
Դե  տող եմ կարդացել, ու սկսում եմ չհասկանալ, օրինակ. հերոսն ուզում ա սրսկվի, ինչ որ մեկը ներս ա մտնում ու ասում «Տուր ես *դնեմ*»։ Ինչը՞ *դնի*, ինչին *դնի։
*Զարմացած շարունակում եմ, մեկ էլ




> - Վերջացրի՞ր, - ձեռքս կտրուկ անցկացնում եմ ներարկիչի *վրայով* հենց այն պահին, երբ ամրացնում է *ասեղից*։
> Ներակիչը *ասեղախառ* դուրս է թռնում, օդում մի քանի պտույտ կատարում ու խրվում ուղիղ Դիանայի *բիցեպսի* մեջ։


Էս պահից արդեն ոչ մի բան ի վիճակի չեմ ընկալել։ Շարունակությունը կարդացել եմ ուղեղս կախած, էնքան որ կարդալու համար։

----------

Areg ak (06.01.2017), John (06.01.2017)

----------


## John

Լավ, դե որ կարծիք եք ուզում՝ ասեմ։ Էս երկրորդ պատմվածքը կարդալիս էն հիշեցի էն մարդկանց, որ վատ են անեկդոտը պատմում, հետո էլ կես ժամ բացատրում են, թե որ մասի վրա էր պետք խնդալ։ Հիմա եթե մրցույթի ավարտից հետո հեղինակը գա ու սկսի բացատրել, թե որտեղ էր ամոթն ու ուր էր թաքնվել՝ լրիվ էդ վիճակը կլինի։ Իսկ եթե չգա ու չբացատրի՝ wtf էլ կմնա կարծիքս էդ պատմվածքի մասին։ 
Իսկ առաջին պատմվածքը՝ զուտ որպես գրական առաջադրանքի կատարում՝ լավ էր։ Բայց դե որպես ոչ թեմատիկ պատմվածք որ կարդայի՝ կամայական ուրիշ տեղ՝ հազիվ թե հավանեի։

----------

Enna Adoly (06.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.01.2017), Աթեիստ (06.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Քվեարկության ավարտին դեռ մի 5-6 ժամ կա. քվեարկեք ու կարծիքներ հայտնեք ։)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Առաջինը դժվար էր կարդալ, երևի էն ինչ նկարագրում ա, դրա մթնոլորտից էր /ձանձրալի/․ կոնկրետ ինձ ոչ թե ամոթ փոխանցեց, այլ հակակրանք դեպի միջավայրը։ 
Ու իմ կարծիքով որպեսզի ամոթի պահը փոխանցի, նախ պետք ա կապվել հերոսին/ավելի մանրամասն նկարագրելով հերոսի պատմությունը, մտահոգությունները/, որ կոպիտ ասած մտնես դրության մեջ ։ 
Երկրորդը խճճված էր, բայց ավելի լավ էր գրած, չնայած չափից դուրս մռայլ էր, բայց ինչ-որ չափով ամոթի զգացում կա։
 սենց նայում նախանձում եմ, ուզում եմ գամ մասնակցեմ  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

Էննա, լույս քեզ տեսնողին ։)
Գրանցվի նամակագրության միջոցով, մասնակցի հաջորդ անգամներին։
Համ էլ կարող ես գրական դիմակին էլ մասնակցել:
Մի կորի։

----------

Enna Adoly (06.01.2017), LisBeth (07.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.01.2017), Sambitbaba (07.01.2017), Աթեիստ (06.01.2017), Նիկեա (06.01.2017), Վոլտերա (06.01.2017)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա, լույս քեզ տեսնողին ։)
> Գրանցվի նամակագրության միջոցով, մասնակցի հաջորդ անգամներին։
> Համ էլ կարող ես գրական դիմակին էլ մասնակցել:
> Մի կորի։


Անպայման կմասնակցեմ  :Love:  համ էլ կարոտել էի

----------

ivy (06.01.2017)

----------


## Մուշու

Քննարկման հետ կապ չունի, բայց նկատել եք, որ «Շոկոլադ»-ի օգտին քվեարկել են միայն տղաները: Ինձ լուրջ հետաքրքիր ա ինչո՞ւ

----------


## ivy

*Շոկոլադ - StrangeLittleGirl

Դեկադանս - LisBeth*

Ապրեք  :Smile: 

Եթե դեռ կարծիքներ կան կամ հեղինակներին ուղղված հարցեր, գրեք:

----------

Chuk (07.01.2017), LisBeth (07.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.01.2017), Sambitbaba (07.01.2017), Վոլտերա (07.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Շոկոլադ - StrangeLittleGirl
> 
> Դեկադանս - LisBeth*
> 
> Ապրեք 
> 
> Եթե դեռ կարծիքներ կան կամ հեղինակներին ուղղված հարցեր, գրեք:


Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա, թե ով էր էն ակումբցին, որ գրանցվեց ու գործ չուղարկեց: Որտեղ բռնեմ, բզիկ-բզիկ եմ անելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա, թե ով էր էն ակումբցին, որ գրանցվեց ու գործ չուղարկեց: Որտեղ բռնեմ, բզիկ-բզիկ եմ անելու:


Ես եմ, ու պարտությունս հստակ ընդունում եմ, չկարողացա լավ բան ստեղծել: Էնպես որ բզիկ-բզիկ անելու կարիք չկա  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ու մեկ էլ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, հատկապես Այվիից ու Բյուրից: Լավ բան չստացվեց:

----------

ivy (07.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա, թե ով էր էն ակումբցին, որ գրանցվեց ու գործ չուղարկեց: Որտեղ բռնեմ, բզիկ-բզիկ եմ անելու:


Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, ում հետ ես դուետ անում։ Կարևորը կայացավ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Էսօր մի նոր դուետ էլ է ձևավորվել:
Ո՞վ ինչ գրական իդեաներ ունի՝ որպես հանձնարարություն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, ում հետ ես դուետ անում։ Կարևորը կայացավ


Քեզ մի հատ մե՜ծ պաչ, որ կայացրեցիր դուետը: 
Ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա՝ ում հետ, ուղղակի եթե չկայանար դուետը, կարող ա խելագարվեի, որովհետև իրոք հազիվ մեկ-երկու ժամ ժամանակ էի ճղել ստեղից-ընդեղից, որ մասնակցեմ:

Հ.Գ. Դեռ ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ իմ գործը չեմ կարդացել  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.01.2017), LisBeth (07.01.2017), Աթեիստ (08.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ու մեկ էլ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, հատկապես Այվիից ու Բյուրից: Լավ բան չստացվեց:


Ներած ։)

----------


## Chuk

Բայց մի բան ասե՞մ, ժող։ Իմ կարծիքով եթե դուետի մասնակիցներից մեկը չի ուղարկում գործ, անկախ պատճառից (ժամանակը չի հերիքեկ, հանձնարարությամբ գործ գրել չի կարողացել թե այլ), իրա անունը պիտի հայտարարվի ու իրան պետք ա պարտված ճանաչել։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Tiger29 (07.01.2017), Արէա (07.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Բայց մի բան ասե՞մ, ժող։ Իմ կարծիքով եթե դուետի մասնակիցներից մեկը չի ուղարկում գործ, անկախ պատճառից (ժամանակը չի հերիքեկ, հանձնարարությամբ գործ գրել չի կարողացել թե այլ), իրա անունը պիտի հայտարարվի ու իրան պետք ա պարտված ճանաչել։ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հա, լավ, համոզեցիր, քեզ պարտված ենք համարում  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (08.01.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Էմմ, Աթեիստ, շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրությունս էդ մասի վրա հրավիրելու համար, համ էլ մինչև վերջ ընթերցելու համար։ Մեկ-մեկ մոռանում եմ, որ էդ տերմնները ամեն տեղ չի, որ կարա կիրառվի։ Նկատի կունենամ։

Ջոն, ինձ համար ստեղծագործելու գործընթացը իրադարձությունների կամ ենթադրյալ իրադարձությունների հետևողական նկարագրությունը չի, դա ձանձրալի ա, երկու անգամ երկարացնում ա տեքստը, չափից շատ պարզ ա դարձնում, եթե անեկդոտ պատմելուց լինեի, հավանաբար տենց էլ կանեի։ 
Ամոթը բարդ էմոցիա ա, որ մենակ որոշակի տարիքում ա միանշանակ ու ակնհայտ, դրանից հետո միշտ ուղեկցվում ա կամ քողարկվում ա՝ վախով, կաշկանդվածությամբ, մեկուսացմամբ, խառնվում մեղքի զգացողության հետ։ Էս ոլորտի սպեցիալիստ չեմ, բայց եթե ես գրում եմ անձի մասին, չեմ կարա զրկեմ նրան մնացած հատկանիշներից, որ ավելի ցայտուն դարձնեմ միայն մեկը։

 Հա, ես Այվիին ասել եմ, ամոթ կա, բայց հիմքում չի։ Եթե էլի գրելու լինեի, սենց էի գրելու, քանզի, էլի ասել եմ Այվիին, ես ուրիշ ձև չեմ կարա  :Smile: 

Այվի  :Love:  
Մնացածներին էլ շնորհակալություն, ժամանակ տրամադրելու համար։

----------

Enna Adoly (07.01.2017), ivy (07.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, լավ, համոզեցիր, քեզ պարտված ենք համարում


Բայց տենց հետաքրքրիր չի  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (07.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Բայց տենց հետաքրքրիր չի


Դե էս անգամ ոչ մեկը չի պարտվել, էդ դերը մեծահոգաբար Չուկին ենք տալիս  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (08.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.01.2017), Tiger29 (07.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե էս անգամ ոչ մեկը չի պարտվել, էդ դերը մեծահոգաբար Չուկին ենք տալիս


Լավ  :Jpit:

----------

